# Limits in Sd



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey i have been wondering why are we the only state on the flyway with a 20 goose limit not a unlimited limit?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

a few of us actually had this discussion on the way back to south dakota from mankato a while back; basically from what some wildlife grad students at sdsu told me (after asking that exact question to gfp employees) it comes down to the opinion of one state biologist.

as much as a no-limit season would be fun, just think of how much more of a zoo it would be if hunters here didnt have to legally stop at 20 birds.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

What a crock.Ask GFPs not some grad student.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

duckp said:


> What a crock.Ask GFPs not some grad student.


How about you, then enlighten us.....thanks for being such a help!

Or I Suppose you could re-read the post, where it states that is what the GFP told the grad students. :roll:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

how do you jump birds and stop at 20? :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ty said:


> how do you jump birds and stop at 20? :sniper:


They dont.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Andrew,
The answer is educate yourself on how limits and other hunting issues are resolved in SoDak if you're truly interested instead of assuming its based on internet 'he said,she said,they talked to...'.
Fortunately its not based on that and,in fact,there are multiple layers for public input including Regional Citizen Advisory Boards and a GFP Commission of citizens that makes ultimate decisions.There is no 'one biologist'deciding any issue and no 'sky carp' mentality anywhere.Fortunately.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

anyday i can get 20 birds to myself is a GOOD DAY!!!!!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

duckp said:


> Andrew,
> The answer is educate yourself on how limits and other hunting issues are resolved in SoDak if you're truly interested instead of assuming its based on internet 'he said,she said,they talked to...'.
> Fortunately its not based on that and,in fact,there are multiple layers for public input including Regional Citizen Advisory Boards and a GFP Commission of citizens that makes ultimate decisions.There is no 'one biologist'deciding any issue and no 'sky carp' mentality anywhere.Fortunately.


hey i tend to believe guys that are doing grad student work for the gfp, working hand in hand, and traveling across the nation with gfp employees, when they tell me why it is why it is. yes there is public input, yes there are boards and discussion, but there is also influence. we discussed this ad-nauseum for 3 hours. there have even been petitions circulating over the past two years to bring this up for re-evaluation. but in the end, the guys that "no limits" bad enough are a very unvocal minority. i think a 20 bird limit is fine.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Here In Iowa we have a 20 bird limit.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

20 bird limit in SK as well..


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

mtgreenheads said:


> 20 bird limit in SK as well..


can't shoot ross in the spring either. How do you tell a flying snow from a flying ross.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Professor,
I agree,the 20 bird limit is a good thing.As to 'influence',sure that exists and at times it may well play a role but,really thats almost always the case isn't it?Someone in any org feels about something in a certain way and proposes it.The question though is who DECIDES it?In SoDak its NOT a 'lone biologist'.
The most recent example being the proposed extension of the pheasant season by a month.Pushed HARD by GFPs-not just a sole biologist.Result?Voted down after citizen input.(now its 'up'again proposing a week extension which may or may not be approved)
Good hunting.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

I've wondered that to while in SK... how to tell the difference between Ross and Snows. Granted it is possible, and I probably could the majority of the time but I bet there is a lot second guessing going on


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

eye_guysd said:


> I've wondered that to while in SK... how to tell the difference between Ross and Snows. Granted it is possible, and I probably could the majority of the time but I bet there is a lot second guessing going on


Yeah theres lots of shoot the blues in the field we are hunting


----------

